

Logout before you burnout - Killswitch
http://codingninja.co.uk/logout-before-you-burnout/

======
Lockyy
Link is broken, here is a working one: <http://www.codingninja.co.uk/logout-
before-you-burnout/>

~~~
Killswitch
Apparently he doesn't have WWW setup on his domain.

Thanks for the fix.

